# Got a new camera



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

For those of you who dont know this, I was quite a photography buff in the past. Buying lenses and cameras has consumed quite a lot of my resources over the years. With the baby about to arrive, I felt I needed a new camera because I didnt really want to have a big honking DSLR camera in the delivery room, nor did I think that the baby would like to see the giant cyclops eye that is a SLR lens hanging over the edge of the crib all the time. So, I felt it was time for a new point-and-shoot camera. I did some research and finally settled on a the Sony DSC-H55.

http://www.sonystyle...552921666123653

I havent had much time to use it yet, but it seems decent so far. For its capabilities it is amazingly small. The lens is equivalent to a f/3.5 25-250 telephoto SLR lens when it comes to zooming in on photo subjects. In movie mode (720p) it is equivalent to a 30-300mm lens. I was able to get it at best buy for $198, an amazing price for a TINY 14.1MP camera with a 250mm lens. I know the pictures wont be as good as the quality of my DSLR, but the flexability of this should allow me to get some pictures that I might not get otherwise.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations, Aaron. I am still in the phase of obtaining yet more dry cabinets, and yet my current favourite is a little compact as well.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i am really trying to work on my photography. I have (my wife has) a DSLR that i really liek using but as you mentioned it's not something i keep in the car or backpack. I have an older Kodak that is only 5 mp but i've coem to realize that this is more than enough for 99% of my picture taking. I've always been impressed with the quality of pictures this camera takes and as i am doing more research i realize that is due to the high quality Schnieder lens. When I have to replace this camera, i've looked at and used a few of the Panasonic Lumix and have been totally impressed, they can also take 720p video.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah, the Lumix was my second choice. It is a really nice camera too.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

does the sony still have a special sony card or can you use an SD card?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> does the sony still have a special sony card or can you use an SD card?


You can use either on this one, although Sony obviously recommends that you use their card.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great price for a great camera Aaron.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice little camera, i use a Panasonic Lumix DMC TZ10, i love it im not very good with cameras, but this one does it all for you, jeff


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like a fine point and shoot, Personally I prefer Canon but I am sure that will shoot just fine.


----------

